# My pigeon flew away



## mcrowding (Oct 14, 2005)

I've had a pigeon that I rescued for two and a half years. She loved me to death and followed me everywhere. I had her out last Tuesday (17th) at 9pm and was putting her in my car when she flew away. She hasn't been seen since. There are some pigeons about 500 feet away that I have gone near and called for her with no response. The area where she flew away is less than 15 miles from my house by road. I used to let her fly around the house and neighborhood until about 4 months ago when a new hawk moved in and almost got her.

I'm wondering what the odds are of her finding her way back since she has never been trained to home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear your bird flew off.

Perhaps she was frightened off by a hawk, or she found her place among the wild flock. If she has found a mate, she will likely stay with him in the flock.

Is this a domestic pigeon or a feral pigeon?

 It is possible she might find her way home again, if she has the instinct since she is familiar with the neighborhood-(since you used to let her free fly) she may remember landmarks and have memorized the area.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am so sorry; many of us know the feeling and I offer my sympathy as well as good vibes sent your way.

I wouldn't assume the worst, by any means.

If she was/is a feral, and not a domestic bred, she has likely found a flock to hang out with...in which case, she will be in good company. You said that she used to fly around the n'hood and return, so that is very good because she has SOME experience then with flying free and homing.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Never give up, go back to where you lost her she will find you. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
Dave


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, I lost my pigeon from my back yard, last saturday, and I still believe that is coming back, I feel very bad, my house is totally different he used to be all around the house, didn't know how to be outside by his own, he grew up with us, but I still hope that he can make it.

If you believe in God, keep praying that will give you faith and will make you feel better and hopefully will find peace in yourself. is very hard I keep trying.

Ivette


----------

